# How to deal with anger in a Godly Manner



## Weston Stoler (Jun 2, 2011)

I very rarely get angry, but when I do I go over the top. How do we express anger without sinning or how do we combat feeling angry without being hypocrits and denying that we do have anger.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 2, 2011)

No simple answer.

There are things that ought make us angry, yet we must "sin not."

Often, we are angry for the wrong reasons, often having to do with pride, or conviction from our own sin. Not always, but many times.

Make sure, by God's grace you are dealing with the underlying frustration that can erupt from superficial causes.

I'm thankful early in life I was told some liberating truths-
Life isn't fair.
No body owes you anything.

This may have nothing to do with what your question has in view, but I would pray for, and seek to cultivate an attitude of faith and an attitude of gratitude (toward God). Pray for that regularly. Discipline yourself, by God's grace to rest on the Lord's Day, even from the things that torment your mind- ask God to sabbath even from that for one day.

These things may help in a more sustained way.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Jun 2, 2011)

I just have to remeber that Christ is all I need!


----------



## Andres (Jun 2, 2011)

What is it that is making you so angry friend? (not asking you to divulge here, but rather for you to consider introspectively). When you can answer this question to yourself, then you can begin to work on the heart issue, which is most likely at the root of your anger.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Jun 2, 2011)

Most of the time it is just stupid things. You could probably punch me, kick me, and spit at me and I would not get mad, but forget that we were doing such and such today and I might just go crazy. It never happens often but I dont like when it does. It just feels like I lose control of myself.


----------

